

Gamerbet – An Electronic Sports betting platform - collinglass
http://www.gamerbet.co/

======
TheHypnotist
I like the idea, however, I am still hesitant to bet on eSports especially
given the recent cheating scandal in games like CS:GO.

[http://kotaku.com/top-counter-strike-players-caught-in-
big-c...](http://kotaku.com/top-counter-strike-players-caught-in-big-cheating-
scand-1662810816)

------
minimaxir
Please don't ask for upvotes on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/collinglass/status/540156490125148160](https://twitter.com/collinglass/status/540156490125148160)

------
TheCapn
What's the offer of this site over say, CSGOLounge? They bet based on in-game
currency-like items so I'm assuming you're targeting the real cash market?

~~~
ckdarby
Yes.

------
omigu
I hope this also offers real cash betting! I signed up! Pretty excited to see
this happen!

------
underyx
What's wrong with the email validation? Keeps rejecting my address,
bence@underyx.me

~~~
collinglass
I'll input you manually!

------
sabthegamer
Just signed-up! That's a badass idea.

------
mhowe91
Looks wicked. Sign me up!

